# DCC/Sound in LGB Porter?



## Cypress Hills (Jun 20, 2009)

I know there's not a lot of space in the LGB Porter.

I checked with the Phoenix Sound folks, and they say it can't be done.

Has anyone success with installing DCC/Sound in a LGB or Lehmann Porter, WITHOUT using an added on piece of rolling stock?

Murray
Medicine Hat, AB


----------



## Ross (Jul 19, 2009)

Try this 
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips9/lehmann_porter_tips.html#dcc


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Zimo has a small unit that fits in the roof of a porter, or better yet on top of the weight in the boiler. Check with Train-Li-usa.com 

DCC, motor control, programmable sound, cabin light control as well as front/rear light control. 

Look at the MX640, it is much smaller than the LGB MTS unit in the porters. Can handle 1.2 amps, 2 amps peak and at 24 volts. 

Biggest problem is the speaker!!! This can be glued to the roof of the cab. 

Size is 32mm 16mm 6mm.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Of course Phoenix said it could not be done, their board is sound only and not really small. 

Ross showed how George did it. 

My friend RJ has a VW bus with a Zimo 640... 

Lots of options, a challenge, but it's been done. 

Regards, Greg


----------

